# drive shaft angle



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

I am putting anti hop bars on my 68 gto. The instructions say I need an angle finder. What angle should the drive shaft be at normally? I assume that is what it should be at, when I put the anti-hop bars on.

matt


----------



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

I think that is really cool!!! :agree 


arty: From,
Hannah {daughter}


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

You're not looking for a specific angle. You're verifying that the angle at the front u-joint is the same as the angle at the rear-joint. If the angles are different, you will get a driveline vibration. As long as the two angles are the same, the angles will cancel each other out and the driveshaft will run smooth. Some modifications to the rear suspension can change the rear angle and induce that vibration, so they're telling you to use an angle fnder to check the angle.


----------



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks, I didn't know the proper way. I'll ket you know how it works out. I hoping the springs and shocks help so I don't have to put them on. I did buy them a while ago with the part number you gave me.

matt


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I've had cars with ladder or traction bars, depending on suspension, but what are anti wheel hop bars?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The anti-hop bars are a c-shaped bar that relocates the upper control arm attach point for the rear end. This change in geometry plants the rear end better, and eliminates the rear axle hop problem that is common to the GM A-bodies. But it also slightly changes the installed rotated angle of the rear end, therefore making it necessary to check the pinion angle.

The bars are made by Mr. Gasket and marketed under several otrher names. H-O Racing used to sell them through their catalog. The bars work with all GM A-Bodies with coil spring rear suspensions (since you can't use a "traction bar" on a coil spring car).


----------

